# Sticky  Easton Tuning Guide (link)



## thespyhunter

OK ~ previous link is broken and does not work. 

I have found another. It will let you download the pdf file to your computer, or you can print it off.

Here is the site. Far right side of the screen is where you can click to download.

http://www.oregonsportsmans.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=133

If this link quits working, PM me and I will dig and find another. Easton no longer has this on their site for some reason


----------



## BIGBC

Cheers for that, i lost my copy + couldnt find it on their site.


----------



## bginvestor

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jcspeer

Thanks!!!


----------



## karatelife

Thx


----------



## thespyhunter

Just droppin in to make sure its all still good.................. 

Carry on ............


----------



## atila

Great manual.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## huntin' hard

I was just trying to hunt this thing down, thanks spyhunter!


----------



## thespyhunter

Link check.
All is well.
Carry on..................:spy:


----------



## SecretSquirrel

Cheers:darkbeer:


----------



## dunnhead

Easton still has it on their website. I had to dig through their FAQ section to find it. This link is likely to be more stable than others:

http://www.eastonarchery.com/pdf/tuning_guide.pdf


----------



## thespyhunter

Sweet !

Good work :darkbeer:


----------



## rbeddy

thanks, a good reminder.

learn to follow the wolves (nice av, by the way!)


----------



## ILslayer

thanks, very helpful... saves a lot of question asking/answering for a new guy to bows


----------



## kdsancho

Thanks, just what I was looking for


----------



## thespyhunter

rbeddy said:


> thanks, a good reminder.
> 
> learn to follow the wolves (nice av, by the way!)




I have many up my sleeve


----------



## hockeymaniac

Thanks alot!! been trying to find one for a while now! :shade:


----------



## thespyhunter

*Two links*

*#1* - http://www.oregonsportsmans.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=133

*#2* - http://www.eastonarchery.com/pdf/tuning_guide.pdf


----------



## STILLhntr777

*Sweet...*

Thanks Much...


----------



## PreacherT

This will be a great help! Thanks!


----------



## brash

thanks, what i've been looking for


----------



## jfox

This is the greatest thing ever!!!!


----------



## BackintoBH

*Bow tuning guide*

Great information for the beginner and advanced shooter. Thanks. I had no problem following the link. Every archer needs this one. Thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## dinobob

thanks for the link answered all my questions


----------



## SPIKER_67

I've always liked that guide as well. Thanks for posting the link.:cocktail:


----------



## psebowhuner

Thanks for the post


----------



## chadrico63

Thanks, this is some helpful info.


----------



## bandit69

Thanks


----------



## Smokinbbl

thanks


----------



## slinghunter2011

*Thanks*

Thanks


----------



## Maxtor

Here's a link for the guide that I will personally keep alive!!

http://rapidshare.com/files/315805005/tuning_guide.pdf


----------



## Crackerman

Thanks :nixon:


----------



## thespyhunter

Glad that new and old archers alike are using this guide.
Most all of the questions asked by newer archers / bowhunters can be answered from reading this guide.

*#1 *- http://www.oregonsportsmans.com/foru...opic.php?t=133

*#2 *- http://www.eastonarchery.com/pdf/tuning_guide.pdf 
August 9th, 2009 05:29 PM 

*#3 *- http://rapidshare.com/files/315805005/tuning_guide.pdf 
March 26th, 2010 05:03 PM


----------



## pfulton67

Thanks I have been looking for a guide like this for a while


----------



## thespyhunter

Bump :slice:


----------



## konrad

Archery, like firearms, has not changed fundamentally in years.

Firearms are very new compared to the World’s Oldest Sport and people have been pouring powders down barrels and pointing them at live targets since 1300.

Folks were launching shafts from tensioned limbs 9000 to 8000 years before Christ Jesus.

Shaft length, draw weight, point weight, the shaft’s resistance to flexing, and the physics of God have not changed during that short passage of time.

Easton wrote it all down only a few decades ago.

Can you guess from which arrow manufacturer I buy my shafts?


----------



## dugy40

*Eastons Shaft Program*

Heres the link to there software that is free and downloadable. Love this program. http://www.eastonarchery.com/download/software


----------



## konrad

I like it!
It's the same program as found on their web-site but now you don't have to be on-line to play.
Thank you very much.
K


----------



## PreacherT

Does anyone know if Easton has an iphone app with this info?


----------



## Darksider

Here is the updated version:
http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/EastonDocs/completetuningguide2002.pdf


----------



## konrad

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## willieyanez

good stuff bro thanks,
does anyone have anything like this for cam timing


----------



## BHewes

Good info to have. I already have it downloaded on my home computer but thanks to this post I am going to remember to put it on my lap top also. Thanks


----------



## hawglarry

Thanks for the post


----------



## doughboy181

Thanks! This will be a great help.


----------



## XArmy

links no good....


----------



## konrad

http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/EastonDocs/completetuningguide2002.pdf

Tried it just now and it works.


----------



## jesselou

thank you


----------



## redbone311

thank you


----------



## Chris NJ

Thanks!


----------



## tater1313

Thanks!


----------



## Z-Rocket

Tag


----------



## b0w_bender

Not sure why Easton finds it so compelling to change the location of where they store this but here it is again
http://www.eastonarchery.com/downloads/tuning-guide


----------



## zotparkerm

Verified Link Today:
http://www.eastonarchery.com/downloads/tuning-guide


----------



## thespyhunter

konrad said:


> http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/EastonDocs/completetuningguide2002.pdf
> 
> Tried it just now and it works.


This one still works


----------



## jonbutcher05

Thanks!


----------



## Chef Nerd

thespyhunter said:


> This one still works


Not for me...

Any new links? Thanks!


----------



## 944storm

This was given to me by a tech from Easton. https://eastonarchery.com/download/catalogs/Tuning_Guide.pdf


----------



## FlatIslander

Thanks !


----------



## disco stu

944storm said:


> This was given to me by a tech from Easton. https://eastonarchery.com/download/catalogs/Tuning_Guide.pdf


Ahah-one that works!! I've clicked every link in this thread so far. If OP is still around would it be easier updating the first post.

I found this really helpful when starting out. Lost my old copy


----------



## 944storm

Lol, I've done that alot! I have started to go to the end of the thread and move my way back.

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshfromCincy

thanks, super helpful


----------



## mjduct

all dead now....


----------



## mjduct

https://eastonarchery.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/TuningGuideEaston.pdf

got it....


----------



## BowhuntNH

awesome, thanks!


----------



## brsnyder1

Anyone have an updated link? None of these links are working for me...


----------



## konrad

Go directly to the Easton site and look around. They still have a spine calculator. You should still be able to find a tuning guide fairly easily.


----------



## Musubi

brsnyder1 said:


> Anyone have an updated link? None of these links are working for me...


Same here. I remember using the guide in the past and it's been helpful for the most part. Especially learning the tuning process.


----------



## LandDiver

Works as of today Feb. 11, 2019:

http://www.wvac.asn.au/docs/TuningGuideEaston.pdf


----------



## Downeastbob

tagged


----------



## injanear

thanks!


----------



## Wladimir

Thanks, it works


----------



## kellyrjones82

thanks i use alot of easton stuff


----------



## jpiszc37

Thanks! This is great!

"He who knows best knows how little he knows."-Thomas Jefferson


----------



## ktg

Thanks. I was getting worried when none of the previous links worked.


----------



## CZMark

Yes, thanks.


----------



## drose

This is awesome! Thank you very much! Exactly where I need to start


----------



## HighwayHunter

drose said:


> This is awesome! Thank you very much! Exactly where I need to start


I don’t know why this isn’t on the front page of Easton’s website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesven

It looks like both links are now broken. Does anyone have a link to these guide that works?


----------



## mikesven

I've found this one from world archery, would still love to see the easton one if anyone does have a working link
World Archery FITA Recurve Tuning


----------



## shodid

mikesven said:


> It looks like both links are now broken. Does anyone have a link to these guide that works?


http://www.wvac.asn.au/docs/TuningGuideEaston.pdf


----------



## mikesven

shodid said:


> http://www.wvac.asn.au/docs/TuningGuideEaston.pdf


Amazing, thank you very much!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xsiv force

The tuning guide is the first link under eatons faqs area. This guide has worked wonders for me. Currently keep a copy with each bow case just in case


----------



## roaming cat

The guide at Easton is now located at https://eastonarchery.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/TuningGuideEaston.pdf


----------



## Rooter76

Thanks! Useful


----------



## BLPrarie

Thank you, very helpful


----------



## Willyhunts2

Sweet!


----------



## dr_toe

Awesome link. I’m gonna have to use that later this weekend with my new bow.


----------



## Reptyler74

This is perfect, just getting into archery with my two sons...all of us have new bows to play with and tune. Looking forward to printing this off and working through the stages. This is awesome!


----------



## Ahill4102

Thanks for making this a sticky.


----------



## nrdorado2000

Thanks


----------



## Bharrell1

This has helped me. Thank you for posting link


----------



## Muzzy61

Thanks!


----------



## jamesgriff

printed! thank you


----------



## Learning2shoot

12+ years after the first post and still very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Since1985Tx

_Original link worked great for me and could download...Thanks for the link!_


----------



## VizslaCopper701

Great resource


----------

